# P0420 / P0455? Any ideas off the bat?



## 1Point4Turbo (7 mo ago)

1Point4Turbo said:


> View attachment 298992
> 
> Driving today, 84 degrees, slightly raining and normal humidity. I see the CEL turn on while my wife is driving, car is running normal. Strong. Any ideas off the bat??? Gas cap doesn’t look cracked or bad to me :/


Inspected the engine bay today and found that one of my air intake clamps broke and the filter was not fully on the hose/pipe. Hmmmmm.???


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

1Point4Turbo said:


> View attachment 298992
> 
> Driving today, 84 degrees, slightly raining and normal humidity. I see the CEL turn on while my wife is driving, car is running normal. Strong. Any ideas off the bat??? Gas cap doesn’t look cracked or bad to me :/


Well p0455 generally points to a bad purge valve when it comes to Chevy but i haven’t seen a bad one yet on the cruze. Doesn’t mean you don’t have a bad valve tho. You have any issues starting after pumping gas?

p0420 bad convertor but I would check 02 sensors first to make sure before replacing. I replaced my convertor about a year ago and it cost $800 from dealer.


----------



## 1Point4Turbo (7 mo ago)

Maqcro1 said:


> Well p0455 generally points to a bad purge valve when it comes to Chevy but i haven’t seen a bad one yet on the cruze. Doesn’t mean you don’t have a bad valve tho. You have any issues starting after pumping gas?
> 
> p0420 bad convertor but I would check 02 sensors first to make sure before replacing. I replaced my convertor about a year ago and it cost $800 from dealer.


Yeah I’m leaning towards a bad purge valve or bad gas cap myself, even though it doesn’t look faulty, can’t hurt to replace since it’s cheaper than an OEM Cat. Was dealing with this issue at the beginning of the year (P0420) and went ahead and replaced the PCV intake manifold and that took care of the code up until the last 2-3 weeks when the code has been coming back about a week later after I reset the CEL. Car is running good and MPG is the same. Temps are the same everywhere, all fluids are good, AC is good, electrical is all good. At the beginning of the year my trusty mechanic came to check out the cat for me and said it’s all good, haven’t had any issues with starting the car.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

1Point4Turbo said:


> Yeah I’m leaning towards a bad purge valve or bad gas cap myself, even though it doesn’t look faulty, can’t hurt to replace since it’s cheaper than an OEM Cat. Was dealing with this issue at the beginning of the year (P0420) and went ahead and replaced the PCV intake manifold and that took care of the code up until the last 2-3 weeks when the code has been coming back about a week later after I reset the CEL. Car is running good and MPG is the same. Temps are the same everywhere, all fluids are good, AC is good, electrical is all good. At the beginning of the year my trusty mechanic came to check out the cat for me and said it’s all good, haven’t had any issues with starting the car.


You can check the purge valve. Check the input side for constant vacuum. Or just replace it. They aren’t usually too expensive.


----------



## 2014 Encore (5 mo ago)

Yep. Replaced the purge valve in less than 15 minutes on my Encore. AC Delco was ~$32 on amazon.


----------



## 1Point4Turbo (7 mo ago)

Thank you kindly folks


----------



## 1Point4Turbo (7 mo ago)

Can confirm that the purge valve is faulty. Went based off this video 



 I had found initially in my search before posting. I know it’s not the exact same codes he got but the ticking helped me find the issue. Will check back if anything else is up.


----------



## 2014 Encore (5 mo ago)

Yep. It is actually called Vapor Canister Purge Valve and the entire assembly with electrical and gas connections is replaced. It is also part of the PCV and emissions system.


----------



## 1Point4Turbo (7 mo ago)

2014 Encore said:


> Yep. It is actually called Vapor Canister Purge Valve and the entire assembly with electrical and gas connections is replaced. It is also part of the PCV and emissions system.


thanks! Yeah I saw it was an entire assembly, got the part for cheap From Napa, just need to get to swapping it out tomorrow


----------



## 2014 Encore (5 mo ago)

1Point4Turbo said:


> thanks! Yeah I saw it was an entire assembly, got the part for cheap From Napa, just need to get to swapping it out tomorrow


Hopefully you bought the AC Delco part ?


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

1Point4Turbo said:


> thanks! Yeah I saw it was an entire assembly, got the part for cheap From Napa, just need to get to swapping it out tomorrow


Cheap and Napa don’t belong in the same sentence 😂


----------



## 1Point4Turbo (7 mo ago)

Maqcro1 said:


> Cheap and Napa don’t belong in the same sentence 😂


Rewards with the app! Also they have a BACKTOSCHOOL discount on the part I needed, I can’t complain.


----------

